# Big Step Up in HVLP



## stevecabinum

Thanks for a great review! I've heard good things about these and have been considering purchasing one as well to avoid having to thin so much material for my Qt bottom feeder. Glad to hear you're happy with it and looking forward to seeing some of the results.


----------



## bvdon

I have the Fuji Mini Mite 4… this gun should work with that setup, right?

I have the T70 that came with the system… but I use it for latex. Going to be spraying some cabinets with solvent based paint and to have an extra gun.


----------

